# TJ11 56k Warning



## douglatins (Jun 2, 2010)

[Computex 2010]SilverStone TJ11详细图片*1# *




_发表于 2010-5-31 23:21_ | 只看该作者 | 倒序看帖 | 打印



目前这台还处于样机,很多部件都用塑料替代,零售产品将会采用全铝材质.
 DSCF1418.jpg _(268 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1419.jpg _(315.9 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1420.jpg _(336.26 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1421.jpg _(337.83 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1422.jpg _(323.81 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:1








DSCF1423.jpg _(364.57 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1424.jpg _(338.58 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:18 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1425.jpg _(344.93 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1426.jpg _(261.81 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1427.jpg _(324.85 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1429.jpg _(369.62 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1430.jpg _(293.49 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1431.jpg _(392.07 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1432.jpg _(358.52 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1433.jpg _(338.98 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1435.jpg _(140.15 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1436.jpg _(389.63 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1437.jpg _(271.66 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:19 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1438.jpg _(274.96 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1439.jpg _(376.22 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:1








DSCF1441.jpg _(215.36 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1442.jpg _(262.67 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1443.jpg _(274.52 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1444.jpg _(372.01 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:2








DSCF1445.jpg _(352.22 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1446.jpg _(335.7 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:1








DSCF1447.jpg _(346.82 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:1








DSCF1448.jpg _(339.92 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:20 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1449.jpg _(266.42 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:21 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1450.jpg _(302.51 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:21 上传
下载次数:4








DSCF1451.jpg _(273.06 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:21 上传
下载次数:1








DSCF1452.jpg _(332.41 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:21 上传
下载次数:0








DSCF1457.jpg _(223.19 KB)_
2010-5-31 23:21 上传
下载次数:0


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can anyone else not see the pictures?


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Jun 3, 2010)

Give it time to load; looks not too shabby.  I prefer the raven though, the TJ11 seems a bit cramped :/


----------



## Hockster (Jun 3, 2010)

Hotlinking from a horribly slow site, fail.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG so beatiful but... Raven is my favorite cabinet (when my actual 690 will rip...)


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 3, 2010)

nice case, but i like the raven 2 the most...


----------

